# Bad Hair Day



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

please don't laugh, but here is what Carly's hair looks like:










:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

She has a puppy cut with longer hair on her head, but she looks like Phyllis Diller, even strangers are commenting on her having a bad hair day. I don't know if it's becuase of puppy fuzz, or if the groomer is doing something wrong, but it just seems like she has SO much hair on her head. She looks like a bijon frise!

Any ideas about what I can do, or what to tell the groomer? The peices above the eyes are almost long enough to fit in the topknot, but not quite, we have been patiently trying to get them to grow long enough. It doesn't help that it's so very hard to get a top knot in her head and that she tried to loosen it by rubbing on her bed.

Thanks for looking and any advice you have,
Lynn


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smrofl: I'm not laughing at Carly, I'm laughing at your description of her haircut. I think her head & face just needs a style of sorts & maybe blended in better in the back. Find a pic of a Malt face you like & see if your groomer can copy the look. She's a cutiepie even on a bad hair day.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> :smrofl: I'm not laughing at Carly, I'm laughing at your description of her haircut. I think her head & face just needs a style of sorts & maybe blended in better in the back. Find a pic of a Malt face you like & see if your groomer can copy the look. She's a cutiepie even on a bad hair day.[/B]


Thanks, it does seem as though something is lacking...it's a very boxy look. Your baby looks very cute but it seems that the hair at the sides of her face have grown longer. Do you have the muzzle part trimmed?

Can you tell I'm really new at this?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was struggling with Clifford's top knot for months, and he wasn't liking it much either, so I had it trimmed and cut off. I love it so much more. He also has a puppy too, and will be posting pics tomorrow of his new do. You can either trim it down or use some finishing products to smooth it out. She looks cute though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carly reminds me sooooo much of Matilda at that age. I think she's just adorable. I'm anxious to see what she will look like on Thursday


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Carly reminds me sooooo much of Matilda at that age. I think she's just adorable. I'm anxious to see what she will look like on Thursday[/B]


did she have such a bushy head? It just seems like there's too much hair!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> will be posting pics tomorrow of his new do.[/B]


I look forward to it!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Phyllis Diller?? That made me laugh. I think she's adorable just the way she is. Maybe it's that the ears are kind of short that's making you think it looks a little off. I think you're doing great with the patience to let the top knot grow out. Sophie has a groomer appointment on May 22 and she has those pesky hairs growing around the eyes and the hair on her head is standing up like this :smpullhair: and I keep saying I'm just going to let it grow out, but then I get her cut short all over again. I, too, think if you find a picture of a face trim you like bring it to the groomer. My groomer has a small novel of pics I've brought in of examples of how I've wanted Sophie to look. :brownbag: 

This is what Sophie usually looked like when her ears were still growing out and seemed to me like there was way to much hair:

[attachment=37073:Bow__s_G...DSC00225.JPG]

And, later after her ears grew in longer - excuse the messy mustache - she was due for a bath:

[attachment=37074:IMG_1160.JPG] 

EDIT: OMG, after looking critically through Sophie's pics she always seems to have those strands of hair just standing straight up on top of her head and the more I looked the sillier it started to look to me. :brownbag: I just may go back to this cut:

[attachment=37075:Sophie_A...2007_071.jpg]

Now, I'm confused!!! :smstarz: :w00t:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=573929
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trim Boo & Hannahs face myself, a little snip here & a snip there, until I get it like I want it. I trim the mustage & beard, I like them shorter rather than long since I keep them in a short cut.I lightly trim at the inner eye corners too. As Carlys ears grow out her head should take on a more balanced look. The hair on the ears & tails grow at a slower rate. I think they all pretty much go through on awkward stage as far as hair growing goes. I have a pic of Boo at around 4 or 5 mths with his hair sticking out all over his head.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Lynn,

Oh, Carly is so cute................ I agree with MomtoBoo about a pic of a Malt with a cute-do. I took a pic of a Malt that I thought was the cutest cut ever and took it to the groomer showing her what I wanted Sophie to look like and the gal did a great job. I, too, keep Sophie in a puppy cut with more of a bob-cut head. Ears no longer than her chin, just kind of straight across. It almost looks like Carly's ears are tapered...... She is so cute, even if you do think she looks like Phyllis Diller. I had to laugh at that comment, too. 

Good luck with what you decide. You'll have to share pics when you get her done.

Sherry


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks to all who repied. I don't really think her ears have been touched, I just think they are growing slowly. I think I will see about getting her beard and mustache trimmed shorter and see if I can wait the rest out...I will also take a picture in as I don't like the square head look. Steve & Peg said they didn't even recognize her initially when they saw her on TV to rpomote a fashion show for rescue.

My groomer only uses clippers to groom (and scissors to do minor things) and I asked her about only using scissors and she doesn't do that. She is fabolous with the animals though and we live in a small place with not much choice (I actually drive 30 minutes to the next town to get her done as I don't like the groomers here - hopefully none of them are reading this :brownbag: ).

I will post pictures after she is one and hopefully she will look better rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Carly is one cute pup! Benny went thru the crazy hair stage too. I think it may be due to puppy hair and adult coat coming in. Benny had an afro for awhile there....but eventually it settled out. Definitely take pics with you of other maltese cuts you like, and if Carly gets the perfect cut, make sure to take pics so that you can also bring those to your next grooming session.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Carly's head looks cute...her body seems too short to me. :brownbag:


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Benny had an afro for awhile there....but eventually it settled out. Definitely take pics with you of other maltese cuts you like, and if Carly gets the perfect cut, make sure to take pics so that you can also bring those to your next grooming session. [/B]


She's not far off from an afro right now :HistericalSmiley: albeit a fuzzy one!

Good idea about getting pics of her cut if I like it...somehow when I get her back from the groomer, there is still this big ball of fuzz on her head, it's just more poofy looking as it is perfectly coifed. I don't like that look.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I think Carly's head looks cute...her body seems too short to me. :brownbag:[/B]


do you think I shoud have her body cut longer? She uses a 3/4 " blade...it's just so hard to comb her as she hates it and I only have two hands...I almost need another person to do it and I live alone.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=574174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would cut her at 1" or a bit longer (since you seem to like it pretty short) and see how you like it. The longer the body fur is, the less silly her head will look as it will blend much better (Although I loooove Carly's long head!) I usually have to comb London out a couple of times per day to keep her tangle-free and her hair is a little over 3" long at 4 months old. London refuses to let me comb her out on the floor or my lap and will squirm and bite the comb/brush, so I have to either sit her on the toilet or kitchen counter...then she stays STILL. :biggrin: 

For a cute puppy cut, though, I like the Maltese "Bella" that models on GW Little... http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Crates--Gates...-Gate_1405.aspx


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Lynn, you have my sympathy! My Gracie is about the same age as your Carly, and I'm going through the exact same thing, except I've been telling her she looks like Tina Turner! Phyllis Diller might be more appropriate! I had Gracie cut in a puppy cut at her last grooming, and her groomer does use scissors, which I like. However, the head and face ... my oh my oh my! It doesn't look quite as disproportionate as Carly's, but then, I think Gracie was cut a little longer on her body than Carly is. The thing that drives me crazy, though, is the hair above the eyes that won't go in the topknot! I work hard getting the topknot in, then she works just as hard trying to get it out! Good thing I love that little girl so much!!! I know you know what I mean!

Anyway, Gracie will be groomed again next week and I'm hoping her groomer can give me some suggestions to keep her from looking so bedraggled looking. My hubby says she looks like a junk yard dog, and right now, he is correct. Of course, she'll look like an angel when she first gets home. I like what Sophie's momma said about trimming around her face herself ... a snip here, a snip there. I've thought about it, but was a bit afraid to do that, but gosh, I know she'd look better if I did! Think I'm gonna try that myself! Sigh ... I don't have any suggestions for you, just wanted to let you know you are not alone! By the way ... When is Carly's birthday? Gracie was born 10/22/07. Blessings to you both!


----------

